# Una informazione



## Old Morgana (26 Gennaio 2007)

Ma quanto costa separarsi?

Lo chiedo perche' parlando  tepo fa con amici sono arrivata alla conclusione che separarsi costa davvero un patrimonio.
L'avvocato di un'amica le ha chiesto per la pratica di separazione ben 3.000 euro!
Non sono troppi?

Chiedo a voi, magari sapete come sono i prezzi di mercato

Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

*c'è un sito*

divorziogratis dà tutte le informazioni..
Credo che quell'avvocato sia stato molto modesto ..ho sentito cifre triple e non chieste a coppie miliardarie


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2007)

Morgana ha detto:


> Ma quanto costa separarsi?
> 
> Lo chiedo perche' parlando tepo fa con amici sono arrivata alla conclusione che separarsi costa davvero un patrimonio.
> L'avvocato di un'amica le ha chiesto per la pratica di separazione ben 3.000 euro!
> ...


 
si,confermo..siamo intorno a questa cifra.


e pensare che fino a qualche mese fa poteva essere gratuito. Depositavi la domanda in tribunale e stop.
Ovviamente gli avvocati si sono ribellati e....fine della storia.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Gennaio 2007)

Cara Miciolidia, 

evidentemente non hai molta dimestichezza ne con il lavoro da avvocato, ne con gli uffici giudiziari in generale e ti fidi delle idiozie legate ai soliti luoghi comuni sugli avvocati. (ribellati? ma de che?).

chiunque può andare a farsi il ricorso per la separazione consensuale da sola, senza la presenza di un difensore e senza spendere un euro, in qualunque parte d'Italia (se poi scrivi dall'estero non lo so).

se invece lo fa tramite avvocato, confermo che i costi sono circa 3000 Euro per una consensuale.
Per una giudiziale dai 3000 agli 8000 euro, a seconda della lunghezza e della complessità della causa (circa 3 anni di lavoro minimo).
Col Decreto Bersani, chiunque può chiedere la tariffa che vuole. il panorama si è così riempito di avvocaticchi che non sanno nulla e che ti chiedono 500 Euro per farti la causa (ho visto dei ragazzini neppure avvocati ma praticanti abilitati chiederne anche 100) e poi scrivono atti da mezza pagina, ricopiati dai formulari e in udienza non sanno che pesci prendere. ricordatevi sempre che nella vita nessuno vi regala niente. Il prezzo del servizio è commisurato al valore della prestazione svolta. E che io mi metto a fare ricerche giurisprudenziali e dottrinarie per uno che mi ha pagato 100 Euro?

io sconsiglio sempre di fare tutto da sè. Il cittadino che si difende da solo spesso (anzi, sempre) fa danni purtroppo irreparabili. Ad ognuno le sue competenze. Se devi fare un operazione al cuore, che fai te la fai da te? Poi ti lamenti se è andata male dicendo che la giustizia in Italia non funziona? Tenete presente che il 60 per cento del mio lavoro consiste proprio nel rimediare ad idiozie fatte da terzi. 

Ultima considerazione: la totalità della gente che conosco sbuffa nel dare 3000 euro all'avvocato che gli deve seguire una causa da cui dipendono futuri e destini personali, mentre invece non ha nessun problema a spendere la stessa cifra per scarpe di Prada, telefonino ultimo modello o televisore al plasma. Fate vobis.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Insonne*

Bello lui l'avvocato del forum


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

*..o al meccanico*

ho appena speso 1780 euro per l'auto! 
Ha ragione Insonne, aggiustarsi la vita è più importante.
L'operazione al cuore non me la faccio fare dal macellaio..ma se devo solo mettere un cerotto..faccio da me.
Se l'accordo è già fatto, si può fare da soli o farsi assistere per 100 eur da un praticante..credo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Gennaio 2007)

A Lettrì, veramente il mio sogno è fare l'avvocato A Forum!!! (col giudice Santi Licheri, di cui a studio ho il poster nudo bordovasca!!).

Persa, anch'io quando vado dal carrozziere mi ammolla della bastonate che ogni tanto penso di voler rinascere elettrauto. 
Tornando al caso, se l'accordo è già fatto, e si tratta solo di depositarlo dal giudice, il 99 per cento delle persone non è in grado di valutare se l'accordo è vantaggioso o svantaggioso, se si può chiedere di più, o cosa succederà in futuro se accadranno certe cose che... etc etc.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> A Lettrì, veramente il mio sogno è fare l'avvocato A Forum!!! (col giudice Santi Licheri, di cui a studio ho il poster nudo bordovasca!!).
> 
> Persa, anch'io quando vado dal carrozziere mi ammolla della bastonate che ogni tanto penso di voler rinascere elettrauto.
> Tornando al caso, se l'accordo è già fatto, e si tratta solo di depositarlo dal giudice, il 99 per cento delle persone non è in grado di valutare se l'accordo è vantaggioso o svantaggioso, se si può chiedere di più, o cosa succederà in futuro se accadranno certe cose che... etc etc.


Santi Liccheri mio compaesanno e'....onnore alla mia terrra fa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Lui e' forte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...non so nudo a bordovasca...ma rispetto le tue preferenze 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...

Ps:Solo perche' non voglio che tu mi faccia causa per discriminazione


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2007)

> chiunque può andare a farsi il ricorso per la separazione consensuale da sola, senza la presenza di un difensore e senza spendere un euro, in qualunque parte d'Italia (se poi scrivi dall'estero non lo so).


 
questo fino al marzo ( mi pare ) del 2006 e NON in tutti i tribunali.

cosi mi risulta,spero davvero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Gennaio 2007)

la riforma del marzo 2006 ha cambiato le regole per la giudiziale, non per la consensuale (almeno secondo me, visto che le interpretazioni non sono affatto univoche). Ad ogni modo, in un tale bailamme normativo, vigono le prassi tribunalizie. A Roma ancora si fa alla vecchia maniera.


----------



## Non registrato (26 Gennaio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> chiunque può andare a farsi il ricorso per la separazione consensuale da sola, senza la presenza di un difensore e senza spendere un euro, in qualunque parte d'Italia (se poi scrivi dall'estero non lo so).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> la riforma del marzo 2006 ha cambiato le regole per la giudiziale, non per la consensuale (almeno secondo me, visto che le interpretazioni non sono affatto univoche). Ad ogni modo, in un tale bailamme normativo, vigono le prassi tribunalizie. A Roma ancora si fa alla vecchia maniera.


qui la consensuale a gratiss te la puoi scordà.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Gennaio 2007)

Datemi qualche annetto che  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vi fo tutte le separazioni e tutti i divorzi agggratttis. Chiaramente solo a voi amici del forum, i cornuti come me per intenderci. Mi rifarò sulla parcella da emettere per i mariti o mogli fedifraghi/e bastardi/e.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (27 Gennaio 2007)

caro non registrato,

una srl che esercità attività di consulenza legale in un sito è un abominio, oltre che penalmente rilevante. dietro a quella srl potrebbe esserci pure mio cugino perito elettronico che a 60 anni non sa che fare e da consulenze "legali", alla faccia di tanti onesti operatori del diritto che si laureano, si fanno un culo così per superare l'esame da avvocato e continuano a studiare per tutta la vita in Italia ed all'Estero (non sai quanti master prestigiosi ci sono in Diritto di Famiglia).

andate, care signori. andate pure a pagare 200 Euro ad una srl perchè vi segua nelle pratiche di divorzio "fino al deposito in cancelleria dell'atto". mi viene proprio da ridere (o da piangere).

ps. inoltre il sito dice cose del tutto inesatte. sarebbe troppo lungo spiegarle tutte.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Gennaio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> caro non registrato,
> 
> una srl che esercità attività di consulenza legale in un sito è un abominio, oltre che penalmente rilevante. dietro a quella srl potrebbe esserci pure mio cugino perito elettronico che a 60 anni non sa che fare e da consulenze "legali", alla faccia di tanti onesti operatori del diritto che si laureano, si fanno un culo così per superare l'esame da avvocato e continuano a studiare per tutta la vita in Italia ed all'Estero (non sai quanti master prestigiosi ci sono in Diritto di Famiglia).
> 
> ...


Quoto l'insonne. Ogni tanto dice qualcosa di sensato.


----------



## Old fay (28 Gennaio 2007)

Ho una cara amica avvocatessa che prende molto poco per gli amici, è di roma, se vi interessa...sta seguendo diversi casi di amici. Pubblicità occulta lo so!


----------

